# wright & brantley hutch greenwood miss



## CreekWalker (May 7, 2011)

I dug a pit today after the high water went down in the creek next to where the bottle resided. It was a overgrown and filled-in gully where the locals and the nearest store owner dumped ther trash 60 years ago. With 4 foot of water flowing there for three days the bank was cleaned of the usual trash, debrie and brush. The creek bank was hard and shined brightly with the glass of many shards. I found several good bottles, one really scarce local. The big surprice was a blue aqua hutch from Greenwood Miss. It is embossed: WRIGHT & BRANTLEY (in oval) , GREENWOOD MISS on the front, and STREAM BOTTLING WORKS on the back. My research so far shows Wright, or his son as the owner of the Coke plant there. Digger McDirt had an amber straight side Coke, and I have bid on a few of them on the bay. Brantley was the owner of the Coke plant in Yazoo City, Miss. after he and Wright parted ways. I have seen the Wright's Steam Bottling hutches for sale , and they appear to be rare and possibly valuable, because of his connection with Coca Cola. What's the scoop on this hutch?!


----------



## CreekWalker (May 7, 2011)

Here is the back.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2011)

> The creek bank was hard and shined brightly with the glass of many shards......STREAM BOTTLING WORKS.


      How appropriate. I don't know soda's but I like the look of that one, very nice.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 7, 2011)

Even more appropriate if I would use the correct spelling![8|] That is "Steam Botl. Works" found by the old mill stream! Thanks


----------



## rockbot (May 7, 2011)

I would say you got a good one.


----------



## CONEHEAD (May 7, 2011)

THE HUTCH IS A RARE MISSISSIPPI HUTCH, I HAVE SEEN A FEW BUT MOST ARE IN COLLECTIONS, AND WILL NOT BE COMING UP FOR SALE. I COLLECT MS HUTCHES, DEPENDING ON CONDITION, I MAY BE INTERESTED IN IT, IF YOU DECIDE TO SALE IT. MANY THANKS


----------



## CONEHEAD (May 9, 2011)

could we see a few more pictures of the hutch? many thanks


----------



## surfaceone (May 9, 2011)

Hey Rick,

 That looks like a good one. Could'ya put up a photo of the whole bottle, please? Kinda unusual to see the tombstone slugplate with the vertical backside.

 Charles E. Wright was the *biggest* of Big Kahunas in Greenwood once upon a time. 

 "The miracle of electricity was first made available in Greenwood in 1894. T. Staige Marye and Charles E. Wright were awarded a contract on March 6, 1894, for furnishing and operating a street lighting system. Greenwood at that time had a population of about 1,200 inhabitants.

 On August 7, 1901, an ordinance was passed by the City Council authorizing a referendum on a franchise to C. E. Wright for the construction of a waterworks, electric lights and sanitary sewerage system. This franchise was to extend for a period of twenty-five years, ut the City reserved the right to purchase the utilities at any time during this period.

 As constructed in 1901 and 1902, the entire system consisted of a steam-operated electric generating plant with a 90-kilowatt alternator. The waterworks plant consisted of a 4" flowing well approximately 700' deep, two steam-driven duplex compound pumping engines, one masonry reservoir with a capacity of 130,000 gallons and one 100,000-gallon elevated tank.

 In 1904, the city exercised its option and acquired the system for its appraised value of $123,000." From.

 There is a "C.E. WRIGHT ICE & COAL CO. GREENWOOD" Amber Coca-Cola, of some note as well.

 Not only that, he built the Ice Cream Factory.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He operated under several corporate names:





















 "In the C. E. Wright Ice Cream, Creamery, Butter, and Bottled Drinks Factory, Greenwood has an establishment of which she is justly proud.

 For a number of years this staunch firm had a small bottling works only, until the ice cream factory was added last year. This received such a patronage as to justify the plant in adding a branch to manufacture creamery butter.

 The best milk to be had in this country is supplied to this factory, and their creamery products are the best to be had on the market.

 Every grocery man in the county and adjacent territory should liberally patronize this progressive industry.

 From The Commonwealth, November 18, 1910" From.

His home is on the list of Historic Places.

 He is listed as having produced "GREENWOOD, MS	--	NERVO KOLO	AM	"CE WRIGHT ICE & COAL CO, CITY" MID/ SCRIPT FOOT" From.

 Nervo Colo, eh, I wonder how rare that one is? Sounds like he was both a Coke bottler, and an infringing trademark guy, all rolled into one.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 12, 2011)

conehead: thanks for the offer, I like hutchs, especially southern hutchs! I will post more photos when it's clean. Surfaceone: thanks, you are the Man. Super info and photos that you have provided, are great. Found this hutch at an old bottle haunt in Shelby county, been waiting on the right occasion, and the flood and receeding waters provided the opportunity. It is one of the roughest, cottonmouth infested places for bottles I know. I found a rare Ripley Tn (small town) art deco soda, couple of good, not great amber arrow cokes, and a scarce aqua straight side coke from Covington. Greenwood Ms. is a long way from here, especially in the era of the hutch, I wish I knew the story behind it.


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

Hey Rick,

 I wanna see more of this guy, please. I really like that embossing. Some kinda mould cutter made that one, wow! And those other guys, they're really under represented, too...


----------



## CreekWalker (May 12, 2011)

hey look on the bay now, has a $70 starting bid. Strong embossing makes for a great example of this popular amber straight side coke!


----------

